# Another French aires website added



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I've just added what seems to be another useful aires site:
http://www.i-campingcar.fr/accueilcartes.htm
to the list of *Useful and Informative Continental Websites*
which can be found here: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-38368.html#38368


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Nice one Gillian-free download to GPS too! :lol:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

And click on "Coup de Guele" on left for some interesting and humorous comments about some "Caristes" experiences!


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Thanks so much for that. The site is truly brilliant and I've downloaded the TomTom data but not installed it yet.

No need for any books now (provided you can get online)

No wonder the French don't use campsites

Ian


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

And what's more, if you're planning a trip you can make up a booklet of possible places on route as shown below. 

I used Jing to do 2 screen captures and pasted them directly to MS Word. One site fills 1 page quite nicely.

Don't be misled by the lack of sharpness. It looks fine in Word.

Ian


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

autostratus said:


> I've just added what seems to be another useful aires site:
> http://www.i-campingcar.fr/accueilcartes.htm
> to the list of *Useful and Informative Continental Websites*
> which can be found here: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-38368.html#38368


Excuse my undoubted thickness, but is there a way to get an English version of this undoubtedly useful site.

Kev


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Kev

Although not perfect you could try this

http://www.worldlingo.com/en/websites/url_translator.html

Just cut and paste the url into the search engine..


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks, the translator link is down, so I'll try later.

Kev.


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

It's not down for me Kev and I think you had other problems this morning finding sites.

I'd try closing down your browser and trying again...it sounds like it's your end.

Good luck


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

My end is fine, ta very much :lol: :lol: 

I'll try again.

Kev.


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

I wonder if someone here can help me. I have been to this website and I am having trouble with downloading. I have identified my gps device - TomTom - register to the site and received an Email with a link to a Google Page with lots of site links. Where do I go from here??
Looks like a really good site and I would be grateful if some one could point me in the right direction. 
T.I.A.
Colin


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

betsy said:


> I have been to this website and I am having trouble with downloading.
> Colin


Which website Colin?

Kev.


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello Kev

http://www.i-campingcar.fr/accueilcartes.htm
This site is in French and the instruction are beyond my very limited language skill. I wondered if someone here had managed to down load the GPS information. If so I would like some advice.
Thanks 
Colin


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry mate I have the same problem, I like the frogs, but the lingo is a bit difficult except the most basic, such as faites vous avez une tasse de thé or vous comme une tasse de thé.

Kev.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Colin

Left hand column "installation sur GPS"

Have you clicked on the make of your satnav and completed your email address where it's asked for?

You should then get an Email with a zip file attachment. JUst open the attachment and extract the files to your tom tom/GPS (where the map are)

HTH


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Hello Kev 
I use Google translator and its very very good, if you Google it (sorry for the pun) i'm sure you'll find it very handy as i've just looked at the aires site myself and it's translated perfectly.

Hope it helps, Nigel


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello Telbll,

I have done as you said, I thought, as I had nothing back from the site since lunch time, that I had done something wrong! In fact I have gone through the process three times - getting desperate!
I will now try and be patient and see wait comes.
Thanks for your help and assistance.
Regards 
Colin


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Happycampers said:


> Hello Kev
> I use Google translator and its very very good, if you Google it (sorry for the pun) i'm sure you'll find it very handy as i've just looked at the aires site myself and it's translated perfectly.
> 
> Hope it helps, Nigel


Nice one, I take it you saw This page then

Kev.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> I use Google translator and its very very good,


Hmm- Nigel- if you need Google Translator to find out what "Installation sur GPS" means you ARE in trouble!" :wink: :lol:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> I have done as you said, I thought, as I had nothing back from the site since lunch time, that I had done something wrong!


Colin- weird-got my reply and attachment back within twenty minutes- let me know how you get on.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

betsy said:


> In fact I have gone through the process three times - getting desperate!


Here's the easy solution. Right-click on the attached "tomtom.zip" file, which is the file you are trying to get (if you've not already succeeded). Save it to your Desktop so you can see where it is, then - if you know how - unzip it and copy the following two files to your map folder on your TomTom:-

Aires de Services Camping Cars.bmp
Aires de Services Camping Cars.ov2

Dougie.


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Telbell

Don't know what's gone wrong with the information from this site in my case - Ianhibis has sorted me out and PM me with a copy of the download. which I will install on my TomTom tomorrow. Again thanks to everyone for your assistance.
Best regards
Colin


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Kev, 
I didn't see the earlier posting for google you put up, the only thing that drew me to the page is that i saw my old friend Telbell was putting his ten peneth in :twisted: . Alright Terry, we carn't all converse like the old Francophile that you are. :wink: :wink: 

Nigel


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

asprn said:


> betsy said:
> 
> 
> > In fact I have gone through the process three times - getting desperate!
> ...


Thanks Dougie, you've just saved me and probably loads of others here a lot of time, I wasn't going to bother looking for the airs info, as I have no plans to go to France for a while so was going to use other means to find places to stay, but your reply has aided me no end.

Impressive thanks ratio BTW.

Kev.


----------

